# Knife ID



## FishmanDE (Aug 25, 2021)

A friend has this knife and was hoping we could identify it for him. Thank you!


----------



## phoka (Aug 25, 2021)

I think it is from Tojiro.


----------



## KenHash (Aug 26, 2021)

May I enquire where you obtained a Kiritsuke Wa handled Tojiro in carbon steel? I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Infrared (Aug 26, 2021)

CKTG seems to have one.


----------



## KenHash (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks will take a look.


----------

